

Ask HN: Anyone know of a map of dev events? - hauget

Does anyone know of a map of dev events, or a list of them where I can search for events geographically?
======
tonyplee
Definition of dev events - Formal conference or any meetup counts? I believe
meetup.com has API.

~~~
hauget
I'm interested in knowing where I can go hack some code with or without other
people (be it a conference, informal meetup, hackathon or codejam). Will
checkout the Meetup API. THX! Also, do you have suggestions on where to start
pulling information from?

------
dkarapetyan
Someone should build this if it doesn't already exist.

~~~
hauget
I've been looking around and can't find anything that matches this
description...yet. Google Dev used to have a map showing where events would be
hosted, but they have since removed the map
[https://developers.google.com/events/](https://developers.google.com/events/)
which I think was a huge mistake from an interface design POV.

UPDATE: just found the map of Google Dev events
[http://devfest.gdg.events/](http://devfest.gdg.events/)

